# My almost 4 yr old male shepherd has started growling at my wife for no reason



## anuzzi (Apr 21, 2015)

We have two shepherds, one male (almost 4) and one female (almost 3). My wife scratched both dogs on the head last night before going into the house last night. Before opening the door and walking inside, she turned around and said good girl and good boy and our male, Max, moved toward her and started to growl. My wife was a little scared, in shock and unfortunately did not correct the dog. I came outside and Max started to growl at me. I immediately corrected the dog and went after him. He became submissive and acted as if nothing happened. What could have triggered such a reaction to my wife?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Correcting the dog and "going after him???" says you need to get a trainer involved!

Or follow the advise in the first link in this thread, just flat start over with this dog, do that are as above get a trainer involved.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-behavior/431289-new-dog-very-challenging.html


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yup. Impossible to say what triggered the growling event without seeing it, preferable by a professional. Good thing he growled and gave a warning though, better then just biting you or your wife out of the blue.

Make sure there isn't a possible medical issue, pain can sometimes be expressed in aggression in dogs.

AND Time for a trainer that knows GSDs**. I suggest you share your general location and solicit trainer referrals here on the forum.

(**a trainer involved with bite sports such as Schutzhund/IPO will probably be a better choice as they know how to read dogs and are experienced with GSDs)


----------



## shepherdsnmastiffs (Mar 23, 2015)

It sounds like your training methodology has made your dog legitimately fearful of you. Believe it or not, Cesar Millan has absolutely no idea what he is talking about and the methodology he uses is extremely dangerous if you do not know how to use it properly. All your corrections - your dog is associating them with you, not whatever behavior you are trying to correct. And, not unlike humans, dogs do not particularly enjoy being kicked, poked or prodded. 

If this continues your dog eventually will stop growling and just bite you. 

I had this happen to me with my Bullmastiff x King Shepherd. I realized it wasn't working when he started growling at me - how I was training him. I looked deeply into the subject. Positive reinforcement is the way to fix this problem. I agree with the first reply that you are fortunate he did not just bite you. 

Your dog has put up with your methods for a while, my dog is quite a bit more reactive and started to show signs before he was a year old that this method would never work with him. I took him to a conventional trainer and the first mild correction he gave received a very deep teeth baring growl. And you know what? In hindsight I'm very glad that it did. I know so much more about how my dog thinks and behaves now. He's just a reasonable guy who doesn't like to be hurt. Can you blame him?

It sounds like you are having much the same problem. Any trainer suggesting dominance as a problem should be avoided. It is not your problem and is almost never the problem with dogs.


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

As we all know individual dog personalities can vary widely. Since our 1.5 yr old was a puppy we have always 'borrowed' her food, toys, treats, whatever. This was not done in a teasing way, just getting her used to the idea that we get to fiddle with her stuff at times. Even with the best of bones she allows us to borrow them without a fuss.

I would never allow her to growl at a family member. I would break through the threshold to get her to realize what is unacceptable. I don't enjoy reading the stories of 'problem' dogs that end up getting put down.

Not saying your situation is anywhere near that. One thing I do agree with Cesar about, a dog is comfortable when it has an acceptable place in the pack(family).

No one method is best for every situation or dog.


----------

